# Clueless!



## Jollyholly (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi

We are going to moving to AD later this year. We are a family of 4 - my husband and myself. A 3year old and 10 month. 

I have never visited and no nothing about being an expat! I've browsed through this site soaking up information but keen to get some direct advice. 

I was wondering where the best areas are to be looking at to live are. My husband should be on a decent salary so we should be able to stay somewhere smart. How much are you looking at for a decent place? I'd quite like a 4 or 5 bed villa of a decent size, probably in compound with pool and facilities for the kids. Somewhere that is a good location for getting out and about and meeting others. I won't be working so am keen to meet other mums as I go crazy in my own company! 

I've been seeing reference to on and off island. What does this mean exactly and is it best to be on or off island? 

Sorry as I know this just have been asked a thousand times before but I couldn't find any helpful responses when I did a search! 

I'm going to have a billion more questions but thought I'd start here!


----------



## Jollyholly (Jun 22, 2014)

Can anyone help?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

abudhabi.dubizzle.com should give you an idea of rental prices. You haven't mentioned a budget which usually detrmines where you live.
look at Google Maps to determine where your husband would be working and then determine where you would want to live based off how much he is willing to commute. Then throw schooling in the mix as well.
ABu Dhabi is an island. Hence the reference "on island" and "off island". Some off island areas with good communities are Al Raha Gardens, Khalifa City A (some compunds), Golf Gardens etc. You can narrow your search on dubizzle then google the names.


----------



## Jollyholly (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you for getting back to me. 

Budget will largely by guided by what we have to pay to get somewhere nice! I was thinking 200-300/year. Would we get somewhere good for that? 

Does more activity happen on or off island then? Which is best? We want somewhere in a nice compound where there's plenty going on for me to occupy the kids. Schools aren't a factor yet as my eldest is only 3. 

Thanks again. I appreciated the help.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

I would start looking at schools now. Children generally start school here aged 3 and demand is high for places in the top tier schools, especially in FS. I should also add that ADEC are lowering the school starting age to 2.8years from September.

For your budget, you'd be able to secure a good sized villa in Raha Gardens, Golf Gardens or Khalifa City A which are off island. On island, you could search for villas in the Khalidiyah area.


----------



## nodandawink (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello!!

My wife and I arrived in AD in March - in a similar situation to yourself.

First things first - don't panic! The learning curve seems steep, but everyone who arrives is in the same boat - and very quickly it gets sorted. 

The really important paperwork stuff should all be sorted by your hubby's work - they will employ a PRO (don't ask me what it stands for, I still don't know!). The PRO will deal with residency visas, ID cards for the family (if they are any good!)

As far as places to live - you have a good budget, and should find a villa for that money. My wife and I live in Saadiyat Island, which is about 15-20 minutes from the city centre. Its a lovely area, with lots of expats. We looked at more city centre areas like the Tourist Club and the Corniche, but we had previously lived in the outer suburbs of London so we wanted something with more space. Other nice areas included the Golf Residences and Raha Gardens - both mentioned by other posters. If your husbsand is likely to be travelling around the region, he might want to be not too far from the Airport (either AD or Dubai)....

My wife isn't working here either - she met a bunch of other ladies who are in the same boat (I think she met them through the Abu Dhabi Women website, had a coffee with them and took it from there). There are plenty of opportunities like that - I'd be happy to pass details over nearer the time. There are also the various private clubs around AD - have a look at "The Club" (also known as the British Club), or Al Forsan etc.

We've loved it here - notwithstanding that it is hot and getting hotter!!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

PRO=Public Relations Officer


----------

